

Ask YC:  Calling all Non-Hub, landlocked, and Flyover Country Startups... - bmaier

I just posted this in the Minneapolis Thread but perhaps it is need of a larger audience as well.<p>I've just launched <a href="http://GeekHeartland.com" rel="nofollow">http://GeekHeartland.com</a> to cover startups, technology, and entrepreneurial activity that is happening away from the coasts and hubs.  <p>There simply isn't enough coverage for all the exciting things starting to happen in "flyover country" and we'd like to change that.<p>Thus, If you have or work at a startup thats outside the coastal hubs and would like us to profile your company or have just launched something new, let us know at geekheartland [at] gmail [dot] com.  We have some pretty good sources lined up but can use all the tips we can get.<p>Also, to start off, we have some free advertising slots open for startups if anyone is interested (send email to above address).<p>It rose out of a pretty good Chicago response to The Chicago geek Guide: geek.windylabs.com and chicagobeta.com. and soon will also include geek guides to non-hub and smaller hub cities as well.<p>Feel free to let us know your thoughts and tell us if you have anything you'd like to see on the site.  We encourage everyone to subscribe to the feed and check back frequently, we're looking to move pretty fast now that its up.
======
ALee
You might want to e-mail Chris Baker at:
<http://semanticcaucus.blogspot.com/>. He's part of the same Open House
Project group e-mail listserv that I'm on that discusses opening up government
information. He's way into the semantic web and if there are any startups in
Ohio, they may be interested in meeting him.

------
henning
Reminds me of <http://notalegend.com/notalegend.html> \- micro-ISV, not
startup. Eric Sink is worth paying attention to no matter where you are,
despite the valley-centric circlejerking that seems to prevail even here.

------
thomasptacek
This is really cool, thanks. I had no idea about Windylabs and ChicagoBeta.
Unfortunately, it looks like ChicagoBeta has flatlined since early summer. Any
other pointers like this?

Isn't this the problem Facebook is supposed to solve? =)

------
thomasswift
Very cool, I am working some changes to my site, then might submit to you for
little write-up or something. Cool to see things happening outside the valley.

------
davidw
This seems relevant:

<http://redeye.firstround.com/>

------
falsestprophet
As long as we're not calling Chicago landlocked or flyover. Those are fighting
words...

~~~
bmaier
Haha well if I live in Chicago, do I have to fight myself?

~~~
falsestprophet
Yes please.

------
edw519
What a great idea! Thank you for doing this.

------
mariorz
think globally

